# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Τυπος και Μεγεθος Πλοιων >  στοιχεια ελικτικων δυνανοτητων

## cbisti

γνωριζοντας οτι καθε σε καθε πλοιο παρεχονται τα στοιχεια του κυκλου στροφης (τελικη διαμετρος) συν την αποσταση/χρονο κρατησης του,  ηθελα να ρωτησω εαν υπαρχει σχετικα γενικος τυπος με παραμετρους υποθετω loa,breath,εκτοπισμα,ταχυτητα,βυθισμα,επιφανεια πηδαλιου,...

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ρίξε μια ματιά στο συνημμένο αρχείο του ABS

----------


## cbisti

ευχαριστω πολυ για την αμεση απαντηση

----------

